# 10 amps 250 volts



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

......


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

The early version to one of these? :laughing:


http://www.hydrogalaxy.com/lighting...20-240v-15a/?gclid=CJO3tdLw28cCFYhcfgod7rMELA


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

What was the purpose of the other 2 slots on the vintage model?


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

meadow said:


> The early version to one of these? :laughing:
> 
> 
> http://www.hydrogalaxy.com/lighting...20-240v-15a/?gclid=CJO3tdLw28cCFYhcfgod7rMELA


I wonder if those were European receptacles .


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> I wonder if those were European receptacles .



Doubt it.


I think this is prior to NEMA being formed. Sparky480 would know.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

This outlet took either the two blade plug we know today or the Hubbell competitor. Meadow is correct.


----------

